#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-15
<faiob> escuse moi du tutoimen je ne veux pas paraître ingra en vers qui ce soit
<faiob> c'est juste que pour l'instant vous êtes le seul dispo a discuter
<Ankman> umm. oui
<Ankman> essyer apres midi 
<faiob> pourquoi vous faites quelle heur au Québec?
<faiob> re
<faiob> bonjour a ceux qui n'était pas la
<faiob> bonjour
<faiob> j'ai du nouveau
<faiob> :-D
<faiob> j'ai réussi a booter sur mon initrd, seulement le hick j'entand le son du login mais j'ai pas le pilot de ma carte graphique :-)
<faiob> donc écrand noir
<faiob> j'avance j'avance
<faiob> je ne vais pas pouvoir donner le résulta aujourd'huit
<faiob> mais tout ce que je peut dire recompiler le dernier kernel
<faiob> c'est long lool 
<faiob> 2h00 minimum
<faiob> j v bonne journée ou bonne tout le monde
<faiob> moi il est 11h41
<faiob> :-D
<MagicFab> Bonjour!
<swe3tdave> bonjour, MagicFab!
<MagicFab> swe3tdave, :)
<cyphermox> yo!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-16
<Ankman> dexit
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> lol
<Ankman> laters
<swe3tdave> MagicFab, juste pour être sur, ta tu recu le email je té envoyé?
<MagicFab> swe3tdave, oui - c'est pas mal hors-sujet ici :)
<swe3tdave> oin bin c pour ça j'té envoyé un email.. ;)
<dscassel> Bonjour, hi. :)
<dscassel> I'll be in Montreal next week, and I'd really like to meet up with some of you guys.
<dscassel> Unfortunately, I'm heading to Ottawa on Thursday to visit family, so  I'll miss the usual Ubuntu Hour times.
<dscassel> Sunday and Tuesday are open, though. :)
<swe3tdave> dscassel, well you are in the right place but i live in magog.. i know MagicFab is from montreal.. the rest i dont know
<dscassel> swe3tdave: Yeah, I know there are at least a couple Montreal Ubuntu people...
<dscassel> MagicFab: are you interested in an unscheduled Ubuntu Hour next week? :)
<sipherdee> dscassel: I would be interested to meet you too. We could try to find a moment with MagicFab.
<dscassel> sipherdee: Cool. :)
<MagicFab> dscassel, always
<MagicFab> Tuesday's best - what time ?
<sipherdee> I'm also available on Tuesday.
<dscassel> MagicFab, sipherdee: Great! 
<dscassel> I could do lunch time if that works.  I've got most of the day free.
<dscassel> I'm staying in the McGill ghetto, but getting around is no problem.  
<dscassel> One request: if we can, I'd prefer to avoid places that smell like coffee, as my girlfriend is ridiculously allergic.
<MagicFab> dscassel, I propose everyone brings their sandwich to Mt. Royal / Par Jeanne Mance
<MagicFab> Parc*
<dscassel> MagicFab: Sounds fantastic. :)
<MagicFab> Somewhere here: http://mapq.st/nsd3ST
<MagicFab> if you have a GPS I'll bring the huge Ubuntu banner and I'll send you / publish coordinates once I find a table
<MagicFab> Plan B: nearby restaurants are a dime a dozone
<MagicFab> dozen * :)
<dscassel> The parc works great. :) 
<dscassel> I dont' have a smartphone, but I should be able to find you.  I've been around that park before.
<dscassel> Although if you need to get ahold of me, you can phone or txt to 519-616-8257.
<MagicFab> dscassel, even easier, we can just meet at this bus stop: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.514873&lon=-73.5843925&zoom=17&layers=M&mlat=45.51446&mlon=-73.58481
<MagicFab> sipherdee, ^
<dscassel> MagicFab: Sounds like a plan!
<Ankman> page doesn't display well in lynx ;-)
<swe3tdave> what i would give right now for an Uninterruptible Power Supply!
<MagicFab> swe3tdave, t'as pas des rabais ? :)
<MagicFab> dscassel, 11h30 too early ?
<MagicFab> sipherdee, ^
<swe3tdave> MagicFab, non vu que je travaille pus activement y m'en donne pus même si je suis sur le payroll encore..
<MagicFab> swe3tdave, evil
<MagicFab> brb
<swe3tdave> yep
<Ankman> swe3tdave: simply use a notebook with battery inserted
<swe3tdave> Ankman, lol
<dscassel> MagicFab: Nope, not early at all.
<swe3tdave> i never though of that.. :P
<sipherdee> MagicFab: I will be there!
<MagicFab> dscassel, so tue Aug 23, 11h30 ? I'll book 2 hours so anyone can arrive earlier/stay longer w/o being too formal
<MagicFab> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-qc/1161/detail/
<MagicFab> dscassel, sipherdee ^
<MagicFab> let me know if it's ok, IL''b back in ~30
<Ankman> 11:30 am or pm?
<MagicFab> AM :)
<MagicFab> Ankman, 11:30 - 13:30 EDT 
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> canadians using 24 or 12 hour format?
<Ankman> or might even differ from province to province
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-17
<MagicFab> Ubuntu Global Jam - Montréal, QC - 3 & 4 Sept, 2011 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuebecTeam/GlobalJam11.09
<MagicFab> avoine, deuxpi lukjad Mobidoy moustafa Musashimaru sipherdee symbi0te ^
<MagicFab> N'o ubliez pas de vous inscrire
<Musashimaru> Canonical a un vrai bureau à Montréal?
<Musashimaru> Cool....
<MagicFab> Musashimaru, ça fait 5 ans ;)
<MagicFab> d2_racing, welcome/bienvenue
<Musashimaru> je ne savais pas. Je n'avais pas fait attention...
<d2_racing> salut MagicFab 
<d2_racing> tu est bien le gars de Ubuntu Fabian ou Fabio quelque chose ?
<MagicFab> d2_racing, oui, heureux d'accueillir le gars Gentoo ;)
<MagicFab> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab
<MagicFab> d2_racing, es-tu à Québec ?
<d2_racing> oui
<d2_racing> j'habite à Ste-Foy
<d2_racing> au c'est vu lors d'une présentation Linuq 
<MagicFab> oui, je sais mais je me demandais si tu étais à Montréal auj.
<d2_racing> non
<d2_racing> je suis à Ste-Foy, ça fait un bout que j'ai pas été à MTL
<d2_racing> les formations que j'ai  sont souvent à Québec
<d2_racing> ça fait un an que j'ai pas eu de cours à MTL ou dans les environs
<MagicFab> d2_racing, as-tu eu línvitation pour participer au SFD 2011 ?
<d2_racing> oui
<d2_racing> Linuq organise quelque chose en tout cas
<MagicFab> d2_racing, je sais, c'est moi qui ait aidé David à le mettre en place.
<MagicFab> d2_racing, une réponse à moi ou David serait bien, mais surtout passer línvitation à vos collègues/amis
<d2_racing> ouais
<d2_racing> Je sais que le CA de Linuq attend des infos de David en tout cas
<cyphermox> yo
<swe3tdave> hi
<cyphermox> hey swe3tdave ;)
<swe3tdave> cyphermox, ta tu vu les message jté envoyé?
<cyphermox> MagicFab: t'as jasé avec komputes pour l'horaire qu'il a mis? c'est ce que vous avez planifié faire? je croyais qu'on pensait plus à un install fest ("clinique ubuntu"), mais peu importe, ca me va
<cyphermox> swe3tdave: quand ca. ajourd'hui?
<swe3tdave> yep
<swe3tdave> msg en pv
<cyphermox> non, j'avais pas vu... j'ai passé ma journée en avion puis à marcher ;)
<swe3tdave> ok.. ;)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-18
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: pour evo, jsuis a vancouver a linux con, alors comme de fait le wifi marche tout croche, avec peu de bandwidth; alors j'utilise mon PPA pour tester le build, c'est ce qui prend du temps
<cyphermox> aussitot que evo fini de builder pour amd64; j'ajoute ta patche et j'upload (c'est déjà en train de: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/evolution-staging/+build/2718532)
<cyphermox> reste à savoir si je vais arriver à uploader un tarball de 30 mégas correctement d'ici :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: pas de trouble, je voulais juste savoir si t'était en train de faire quelque chose pour ne pas que j'upload la version courante et que je te pile sur les pieds
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: spamc, sa-learn, ils sont aussi dans sbin?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: non, juste spamd
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: j'upload là. ceci dit, je suis en conférence et donc plus ou moins online, si ca fail pour une raison quelconque et je le remarque pas, tu peux régler le problème? ca build correct dans mon PPA sans la patch, je vois pas pourquoi ca builderais pas dans l'archive avec un petit changement comme ca ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oui, pas de trouble, je garde l'oeil dessus. Merci!
<cyphermox> huh, la taille du tarball upstream a été coupée de moitié!
<cyphermox> mais mon sha256sum est bon, alors tout va :)
<mdeslaur> hehe, weird ca
<cyphermox> ouan
<cyphermox> bon, c'est rendu
<sipherdee> cyphermox: chanceux, linuxcon!  es-tu libre pour assister à toutes les présentations voulues?
<cyphermox> sipherdee: oui, pas mal
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: hmm...build failed on i386...je fouille pourquoi
<cyphermox> ah, merde
<cyphermox> mais peut-être que c'est juste que eds était pas pret ?
<cyphermox> omf?? mooo?
<mdeslaur> weird
<cyphermox> en effet, mais c'est un paquet arch: all, donc c'est pas anormal que ca plante juste pour i386
<cyphermox> ceci dit, ca aurait du crasher dans mon PPA aussi
<cyphermox> ahhh
<cyphermox> bien sur, j'ai juste attendu apres la fin de amd64, pas i386 (pas encore fait)
<mdeslaur> ah!
<cyphermox> grr, j'aime pas les conférences
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je dois passer à autre chose quelque minutes, je reviens
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ok, de retour
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: p-e ca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/669424/
<cyphermox> ah je sais pas. j'allais faire une compile en local pour trouver le bobo... les fichiers devraient bel et bien être là... sinon y'a aussi --with-omf
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ok, je vais te laisser fouiller...si tu le trouve et que je peux uploader qque chose pour toi, fais-moi signe
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah! http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=bacd47805ed9be1bd1fcb7b3fc3e12adf12ade64
<cyphermox> ouin, je regarde ca
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-19
<kanouk> bonjour
<kanouk> impossible la prise en charge des langues avec natty?
<Ankman> bonjour kanouk
<kanouk> bonjour Ankman :)
<kanouk> comment va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman :)
<kanouk> Ankman, tu as natty?
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> et quand tu fais des mises à jour est-ce la prise en charge des langues se fait bien?
<Ankman> j'ai pas des langues instalee. tout est anglais
<kanouk> ah ok merci quand-même Ankman :)
<Ankman> je crois les modules langues se update ils-memes (ooh, mal francais)
<kanouk> je comprends quand-même, mais non ils sont ignorés
<Ankman> oh?
<Ankman> comme tu sais ils sont ignorés?
<kanouk> bien quand j'update toutes les translations sont ignorées
<kanouk> et même j'ai essayé avec la "prise en charge des langues" et même chose
<Ankman> ils ne sont pas instalée?
<Ankman> quand firefox updates il ne pas update less modules langues chacque fois
<kanouk> mes logiciels sont en français
<kanouk> et firefox aussi
<cyphermox> salut gang
<kanouk> salut cyphermox 
<cyphermox> salut kanouk
<cyphermox>  ca va /
<kanouk> bien oui merci et toi?
<cyphermox> ouais
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée tout le monde
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-20
<maurice> Bonsoir tout le monde
<cyphermox> bonjour gang!
<MagicFab> cyphermox, work ?
<MagicFab> Comment savoir si mon système a des ports USB 3 ? http://bit.ly/pz19Zf 
<cyphermox> hein?
<MagicFab> t'as au travail ?
<MagicFab> t'es*
<cyphermox> non, a l'aeroport de Vancouver
<cyphermox> j'attends mon vol pour retourner à la maison ;)
<cyphermox> honnetement, 2 trucs pour ta question: utilise plutot lsusb, en principe tu devrais y voir qqch comme "Linux Foundations 3.0 root hub"
<cyphermox> 2e, c'est que lshw c'est pas écoeurant pour trouver de l'info, vaut vraiment mieux utiliser lspci, lsusb, ou alors udev directement
<cyphermox> pour ce qui est de l'item smbus, c'est généralement plutot un chip de monitoring, comme pour la température du motherboard, etc.
<Musashimaru> MagicFab, as-tu des ports USB bleu?
<Musashimaru> MagicFab, je te confirme que chez asus, c'est port USB rouge pour USB2 et bleu pour USB3
<Musashimaru> Si tu nA's psa USB3 indiqué par le fabriquant, il n'y en a pas, car c'est un argument de vente
<MagicFab> cyphermox, mci :)
<MagicFab> non, pis j'ai regardé la spec de ma MB, pas de USB 3 :| mais j'etais curieux comment voir en CLI
<MagicFab> c'etait déjà assez difficile avoir un i5+MB bien supporté :) je vais aller chercher une carte
<Musashimaru> ton lsHW indique que du usb 2 donc...
<Musashimaru> prends une carte pci express.
<Musashimaru> pas de PIC
<Musashimaru> qui va au truc ubuntu le 3 septembre?
<MagicFab> cyphermox, -> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/4e4faf3c19ce955f9f007bd7/answers/4e4fb6e519ce955f9f0090cd merci!
<MagicFab> Musashimaru, pourquoi PCI express ?
<Musashimaru> le PCI a une bande passante de 50Mo seulement.
<Musashimaru> Donc tu n'auras jamais la vitesse réelle d'un USB3 si c'Est en PCI
<Musashimaru> tu voulasi acheter une carte fille USB3, c'Est ca?
<MagicFab> oui, mon motherboard est celui-ci
<MagicFab> http://www.asus.com.au/product.aspx?P_ID=vOvmywqPUY78qUzh
<MagicFab> brb
<IdleOne> Musashimaru: quel truc ubuntu le 3?
<IdleOne> Bonjour bydaway comme on dit.
<Musashimaru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuebecTeam/GlobalJam11.09
<IdleOne> ah, maybe faire un tour 
<IdleOne> ca va etre au bureau canonical. 
<IdleOne> yeah j'vais faire un tour. 
<IdleOne> hmm MagicFab you going to be there?
<Musashimaru> mais ca a l'Air qu'il faut y aller pour travailler dur.
<IdleOne> travailler? hah.
<Musashimaru> ben rapporter des bug, traduire, faire des paquets, etc.... venir avec son ordi.
<Musashimaru> ben c'Est ce que j'ai compris en lisant la page web
<IdleOne> ou bien faire un tour, dire bonjour, manger gratuit lol
<IdleOne> Ubuntu people son super cool
<Musashimaru> tu crois? ils vont pas nous enfermer et nous tatooer Ubuntu sur le front?
<IdleOne> sur l'avant bras
<deuxpi> :D
<deuxpi> pour une raison ou une autre, mon login ne fonctionne plus sur shapado 
<MagicFab> deuxpi, -> #shapado peuvent aider
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-21
<IdleOne> cyphermox: someone asked a question in #u-offtopic they are looking for:  locally-hostable Open-Source IT Intranet & HelpDesk web-app. I need Intranet (company news, IT knowledgebase), remote computer access (Windows only), helpdesk (ticketing), inventory management, software deployment and version control. Which project(s) would you recommend?
<IdleOne> any ideas?
<IdleOne> obviously this is not going to be a one application solution.
<swe3tdave> enfin terminé d'installer et de sécuriser mes serveurs... ;) j'ai maintenant mon propre nom de domaine, avec mes propres serveurs dns... c trop cool
<YtseJam> salut a tous!
<YtseJam> Salut a tous!
<Ankman> salut
<swe3tdave> bonjour
<swe3tdave> well that was i nice chat...
<Ankman> lol
<Ankman> indeed
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> h[a|e]llo
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :-D
<Musashimaru> youhouuuuuuuuu
<kanouk> bonsoir Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> bonsoir
<Ankman> youhuuu LOL
<kanouk> lol
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk et Musashimaru\
<kanouk> rebonsoir Ankman :)
<Ankman> :-)
<Musashimaru> bon, alors qui va chez Canonical le 3 septembre?
<Ankman> oh?
<kanouk> est-ce que le fait de désactiver l'ipv6 peut contribuer à faire changer nos plages d'adresses ip?
 * swe3tdave prend des précaution
<Ankman> uuuh
<Ankman> kanouk: il ne faut pas deactiver ipv6 je crois
<swe3tdave> willll, olivdt, yangg_ = Trolls big ones..
<Ankman> they are?
<kanouk> j'ai désactivé Ankman 
<Ankman> tu as désactivée par accident?
<kanouk> non
<swe3tdave> Ankman, they came on another channel of mine, laughing at me, i kick/banned them but they might come here now so.. i'm banning them here before it happens..
<Ankman> swe3tdave: what have you done? gave them a reason?
<swe3tdave> Ankman, just trying to revive Linux Québec
<Ankman> ok
<swe3tdave> Ankman, they where still in the old channel, so i started talking to them about it.. its when they started the troll mode...
<Ankman> kanouk: en /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<swe3tdave> kids...
<Ankman> cherche pour "alias net-pf-10 ipv6" et replace avec "alias net-pf-10 off"
<Ankman> swe3tdave: i cannot see that they were talking here before (can go back 24 hours)
<kanouk> Ankman, ça me dit "non trouvé"
<swe3tdave> Ankman, they came, dont remember when or what they did, but they came..
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> kanouk: kil n'ya pas /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<Ankman> il
<kanouk> ya rien dans ce fichier
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> il faut etre root
<kanouk> bien j'ai fait gksudo
<Ankman> swe3tdave: well i miseed that, cannot say anything to it
<kanouk> j'ai pas ce fichier je viens de vérifier encore
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman>    If you are using Debian/Ubuntu linux (thanks to beranger), open file /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Ankman>    # vi /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Ankman>    Find the line:
<Ankman>    alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<Ankman>    Replace with:
<Ankman>    alias net-pf-10 off
<Ankman>    alias ipv6 off
<Ankman> criée c'est fichier si n'existée pas
<kanouk> j'ai pas le fichier "aliases"
<Ankman> create it
<kanouk> et ça va faire quoi?
<Ankman> ouvrer editor avec /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<swe3tdave> kanouk, utilise nano ou gedit, pas vi...
<Ankman> entrer
<Ankman> alias net-pf-10 off
<Ankman> alias ipv6 off
<kanouk> je sais comment créer un  fichier comme ça mais je voudrais savoir c'est pour faire quoi ces lignes?
<kanouk> et ce fichier en fait
<Ankman> copier avec souris
<Ankman> ils deactiver IPV6
<swe3tdave> Ankman, he want to know what these lines does..
<Ankman> it's a she btw. :-)
<swe3tdave> Ankman, your too fast for me.. :P
<swe3tdave> oh.. sorry
<Ankman> "off" dire "deactiver"
<swe3tdave> just use to deal with guys only.. sad thing in my life...
<kanouk> mais je l'ai déjà désactivé l'ipv6
<Ankman> haha
<Ankman> i hear you
<Ankman> tu veut activer?
<kanouk> non
<swe3tdave> kanouk, qu'est ce que tu essaie de faire au juste j'en ai manqué un bout?
<Ankman> my french is still so bad i don't understand her :-/
<kanouk> bien je demandais si le fait d'avoir désactivé l'ipv6 pouvait changer nos plages d'adresses ip
<swe3tdave> Ankman, you just dont use it enough.. go read a good book, listen to tv.. thats how i learned english
<Ankman> what is "plages d'adresses"?
<swe3tdave> kanouk, je pense pas, 
<kanouk> ok merci
<swe3tdave> Ankman, i think you could translate it as adress zone
<kanouk> et merci Ankman pour ton essai :)
<swe3tdave> Ankman, she's thanking you for trying.. :P
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> well some french i understand
<kanouk> swe3tdave, mais ce fichier "aliases" est-il vraiment nécessaire pour la désactivation de l'ipv6 ?
<kanouk> Ankman, :)
<swe3tdave> kanouk, tape sudo lsmod   et va sur pastebin.com et donne moi le lien
<Ankman> ou
<Ankman> ifconfig | grep ipv6
<swe3tdave> encore...
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> ifconfig | grep inet6 addr
<swe3tdave> Ankman, i was saying, or you can try that
<Ankman> ifconfig | grep "inet6 addr"
<Ankman>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<Ankman>           inet6 addr: fe80::6aa3:c4ff:fe36:69e4/64 Scope:Link
<Ankman> ici
<Ankman> c'est activée
<swe3tdave> that would be: ifconfig | grep "adr inet6"
<kanouk> voilà: http://pastebin.com/5g7NwEFa
<swe3tdave> kanouk, je ne voit pas de ipv6
<kanouk> Ankman, quand je fais ta commande je n'ai rien qui apparaît
<kanouk> swe3tdave, moi non plus
<kanouk> et ni avec la commande de Ankman 
<kanouk> donc il est bien désactivé
<swe3tdave> donc ipv6 est pas activé
<swe3tdave> ouais
<kanouk> et qu'est-ce que vous conseillez vous tous, de le laisser activé ou désactivé car on dit que ça ralentit les connections internet
<swe3tdave> humm
<swe3tdave> Ankman, can ipv6 slow down internet connections?
<swe3tdave> Ankman, personnaly i dont think so...
<swe3tdave> kanouk, sa m'étonnerai que ipv6 ralentisse quoi que ce soit, en fait c'est un protocole amélioré par rapport à ipv4 qu'on utilise présentement..
<Ankman> not sure
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je verrai si je réactive ou pas
<Ankman> kanouk: ipv6 est deavtivée la
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> et j'ai désactivé dans firefox aussi
<swe3tdave> kanouk, tant qu'on manque pas d'addresses ip, t'aura pas besoin de ipv6
<Ankman> don't think it slows it down. might be a little delay on going online though, but not really noticable
<kanouk> donc pour le moment il sert à rien l'ipv6 ?
<swe3tdave> c a peut près ça, rare sont les site web qui l'utilise..
<kanouk> je sais que ça s'en vient mais ça prendra encore un bon bout de temps je crois
<swe3tdave> kanouk, c peut être sa la catastrophe qui prédisent en 2012, internet qui va imploser.... lol
<kanouk> lol :D
<swe3tdave> humm un ti peu hors topic... ;)
<kanouk> j'étais pas au courant qu'une catastrophe était sur le point d'arriver ;D
<swe3tdave> kanouk, ah sa rapport avec le calendrier maya, fait une recherche sur internet.. les théories sont large.. 
<kanouk> ok ;D
<Musashimaru> les maya n'ont pas été capable de prévoir la fin de leur civilisation... alors la fin du monde....
<kanouk> les mayas abeDilles? ;-
<kanouk> abeilles*
<kanouk> lol
<Musashimaru> heuu, la fin du monde c'est en 2011 ou 2012? finalement j'ai un doute
#ubuntu-qc 2012-08-15
<symbi0te> 1hai
<symbi0te> -1
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-14
<d3n4riu5> salut je cherche un site pour référencer mon nouveau site web sur les moteur de recherche gratuitement
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-15
<IdleOne> cyphermox: You going to take care of getting that free copy of the new Ubuntu Server book?
<IdleOne> Is ubuntu-qc even allowed to get one?
<cyphermox> I didn't see that email I guess
<cyphermox> yup, I will
<cyphermox> sent
<IdleOne> thanks for handling that :)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-16
<Th3-Bl4ck-Sh4rk-> Salut, c'est ici le Salon FR ?
<Th3-Bl4ck-Sh4rk-> :)
<Th3-Bl4ck-Sh4rk-> Qui est en ligne ?
<Th3-Bl4ck-Sh4rk-> ??
<Ankman> oui... ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-17
<tux31> salut tlm
<tux31> comment installer le jeu rise of atlantis sur ubuntu
<Ankman> il y'a un paquete *.deb ?
<tux31> no
<Amqui> Bonjour, nous organisons un mois international de la contribution à Wikipédia en octobre, des intéressés ? ça peut être n'importe quel sujet, par exemple développer les articles sur Linux ;)
#ubuntu-qc 2015-08-10
<ghiles> salut 
<cyphermox> ghiles: bonjour
<ghiles> tu est un profissionel en informatique 
<ghiles> ?
<ghiles> je suis sur la nouvelle vertion de seanux
<ghiles> et vous 
<ghiles> ???????
 * Ankman googles
<ghiles> pour quoi google
<ghiles> ?????
<Ankman> penetration testing?
<Ankman> pour savouir qu'il est seanux
<Ankman> http://seanux.net/ ?
<ghiles> si le nouvou système linu 
<ghiles> de la sea
<Ankman> Syrian Electronic Army???
<ghiles> ouii si sa
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> aucune idee
<ghiles> tu est un hacker ou pas ??
<ghiles> tu est un hacker ou pas ?
<ghiles> iiiiioooooo
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> de http://thehackernews.com/2014/10/seanux-syrian-electronic-army-to.html
<Ankman> "We are expecting ■SEANux■ to be a mixture of Tails and Kali Linux, with lots of pre-installed hacking and Privacy tools. But I would doubt about the integrity of this new operating system SEANux - Linux distribution from the SEA, until we get a clean chit from the Infosec community after its release. It wouldn't be a shock or a surprise if SEANux comes with a few backdoors or some privacy concerning malwares hidden in it..."
<Ankman> so you probably don't want to use this
<Ankman> wow, they are a pro Assat hacker group in syria and hacked the US Army webseite. thus might be considered a terrorist group by the US
<Ankman> so much for seanux
<cyphermox> Ankman: does that surprise you?
<Ankman> actually yes.because i was not informed about this group
<cyphermox> I try to be generally very cautious about running software of any kind, especially "new distributions"
<cyphermox> on the other hand, just based on the quality of his spelling and grammar, I was somewhat expecting this ghiles to be a kid
<cyphermox> so not many more expectations than "someone who is looking for some l33t hax0rz sk1llz" by downloading some random software and running in on their school's computer and whatnot.
<cyphermox> either than or from the spelling and grammar we can infer that there really are some backdoors in seanux, at the very least in the form of key grabber that may or may not be introducing delays
<Ankman> do they even speak french in syria?
<Ankman> although they were under french mandate some decade ago it seems not
<Ankman> so he migjht just have used an online translator from arabic to french
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> that looked typical french canadian misspelling
<cyphermox> or you know, francophone kid misspelling.
<cyphermox> online translators don't write words wrong, they just put valid words into undeciperable line noise order.
<cyphermox> :)
<Ankman> haha
#ubuntu-qc 2015-08-15
<julienb> Salut ! J'essai de me faire un htpc avec ubuntu et hier tou.tv marchait et plus aujourdhui... Y a-t-il une manipulation à faire ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-08-16
<cyphermox> IdleOne: around? you seem to have expired from the ubuntu-qc team, is that on purpose?
<Ankman> !seen IdleOne
<Ankman> irc bot not wirking here?
#ubuntu-qc 2017-08-14
<MiningCave> Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'un personne qui maîtrise bien Linux Ubuntu afin de personnaliser une configuration pour le Mining GPU
#ubuntu-qc 2017-08-15
<MagicFab> C'est Debian Day demain! Ceci est une invitation pour bière + pizza ce vendredi au Lac aux Castors -> http://agendadulibre.qc.ca/events/1665
<MagicFab> alphaseg, Ankman Chex cyphermox IdleOne- Lrs_87 Sebastien ^^ - apportez votre TShirt/autre Ubuntu :)
<Ankman> haha
<MagicFab> Ankman, :D
<Chex> MagicFab: wow you stayed on long enough for me to respond to you
<Chex> MagicFab I'm in Montreal this week, hope you are doing well. 
<Chex> Unfortunately I'm leaving Thursday afternoon, so I'll miss that.. 
<Ankman> aww
<MagicFab> Chex, oh, still in Mtl?! :) 
<Chex> MagicFab: no not still, just back visiting for a few days. 
#ubuntu-qc 2017-08-16
<Ankman> weather looks bad for friday evening. is it indoors?
#ubuntu-qc 2018-08-13
* Sebastien changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec!! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec (inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Bionic Beaver 18.04.1 LTS http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic
<Sebastien> cyphermox le lien dans la on-join notice pour le groupe fb ne fonctionne pas. 
#ubuntu-qc 2018-08-14
<cyphermox> quoi ca?
